# Shark Pro HD or Digital Wood Carver?



## aquacon (Jan 2, 2012)

Greetings All, I'm looking at purchasing a small CNC router and it looks like it is coming down to either the Shark Pro HD or the Digital Wood Carver. I would like to hear from anyone who has had any hands on experience with either machine. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## bwt409 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kevin
I'm the owner of Digital Wood Carver and would gladly answer any questions you may have about it. You are welcome to talk to one of my customers.

Burl


----------



## embsewinus (Aug 12, 2012)

what did u go with funny im down to same question!!


----------



## tiger22 (Nov 19, 2012)

bwt409 said:


> Kevin
> I'm the owner of Digital Wood Carver and would gladly answer any questions you may have about it. You are welcome to talk to one of my customers.
> 
> Burl


Kudos Burl, impressed with what I've seen of your unit. Any chance you could or will be making a 3' x 4' long wide unit? or 4' x 4'? Also, is your unit just for homne projects, or are customers using them for their businesses...eg. sign-making?


----------



## bwt409 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks
I can make custom units a little bigger (6").
I have some customers using it for just home projects but I have others using it for a business. I have one customer that has 400-500 hours with thousands of parts. He also purchased another unit to keep up with demands. Let me know if you have more questions and feel free to check out my web site.

digitalwoodcarver.com
Burl


----------



## aquacon (Jan 2, 2012)

I ended up purchasing a Stinger from CAMaster. After seeing some reviews and videos of the Shark I decided against it. It just didn't seem sturdy enough. The Digital Wood Carver seemed like a pretty well built machine but I thought I might be limited by the table size. I almost went with the Stinger I tabletop but I was fortunate to find a little extra money and I went with the Stinger II with a 4 x 4 table. Check out the CAMaster site and the forum at camheads.org. I am very happy with the machine.


----------



## aquacon (Jan 2, 2012)

embsewinus: Have purchased a machine yet?


----------



## cnc67 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know what kind of digital woodcarver you are looking at but I recently bought a Shark Pro Plus HD and it is incredible. I am just getting into the process but it will do anything i intend to do include glass etching.


----------

